# Dehumidifer water



## JamieB (25 Jan 2016)

Is there any use in the aquarium for this? I get about 2L a day out of my old terraced house so seems a shame to waste it. As I understand it's just DI water? I guess I can just use Seachem equilibrium or similar to get it ready for the tank?


----------



## ian_m (25 Jan 2016)

Nope. Its full of crap and other airborne collected detritus, so not actually very good for your tank or drinking or washing....


----------



## JamieB (25 Jan 2016)

Thanks Ian. Clear and to the point. Exactly why I like UKAPS!

Down the sink it goes then


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jan 2016)

It'll be ok for watering terrestrial plants tho'


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2016)

Hi all,





ian_m said:


> Nope. Its full of crap and other airborne collected detritus, so not actually very good for your tank or drinking or washing....


True, but it might depend upon whether you de-flea the dog, smoke, have a scented atomiser etc. 





JamieB said:


> I get about 2L a day out of my old terraced house so seems a shame to waste it. As I understand it's just DI water?


Assuming you don't smoke etc and you have a conductivity meter? If you have, and the water reads below about 50microS, I'd use it. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## rebel (26 Jan 2016)

I use mine as my house is free of smoking etc. The TDS is about 10. shame to waste it all!

Good question that I never thought to ask but should have!


----------



## JamieB (28 Jan 2016)

I do not have a TDS meter but if you can recommend a good, fair priced one, I'll pick one up as it's a good thing to have around. Additionally I do not smoke and we do run an atomiser which is built into the dehumidifier, it can be turned off if this makes things worse? We do not have dogs but we do have 4 rats...


----------

